# Liverpool Marina - Overnighting & general parking.



## WestEndSaintsFan (Sep 9, 2018)

Has anybody stayed in marina car park lately.
Conflicting info on different forums about permission to stay overnight.
Either way I assume still ok to park there during day.
Is there any other good daytime parking near waterfront’ for a 6.5m motorhome.
Thanks in advance.
Ps. I might take a while to reply as travelling today.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 9, 2018)

You have to go to their website and pre book.
They applied to the council to formalise the current situation, but their application was refused.
But they are appealing and currently I believe you can stay for £15 per night for a max of 3 nights, in a five day period.

Planning Permission Refused for Motorhomes at Liverpool Marina

Motorhomes welcome in Liverpool


----------



## WestEndSaintsFan (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Fisherman.
We have decided non Wild Camping this time & are staying at Hidden Corner.
Stopped off at Marina on way, chatted to Parking Enforcement Officer who happened to be doing his rounds.
By Marina there are basically 3 car parks.
A.   Yacht Club private car park ( with Heras fenced off area for overnight parking. )
B.   Big central car park, definitely NO motor homes at any time.
C.   Small side car park, motor homes welcome, can take up 2 space width.
£15 for any stay up to 24 hrs.
Can pay by phone, card or coins at machine on corner opposite yacht club.


----------



## Wully (Sep 9, 2018)

Stayed earlier this year just before all the mince from council we found it a great stop for visiting city attractions museums and stuff but did find it a bit too close to very expensive looking apartments remember thinking this won’t last shame because the facilities and the staff in the marina were first class food and bar in marina were also good hope they manage to sort somthing out we need more places like this


----------



## winks (Oct 17, 2018)

*Price Hike*

Subsequent to the appeal the price for use of the parking at the marina has been increased to £30.

Still not too costly when you consider you are in the middle of a major city and inside a gated yard. Craig, the bloke who looks after the motorhome parking is the man to talk to. As I understand it, the use of the payed for parking outside the yard has been withdrawn after the appeal process was unsuccessful. Also bear in mind the new £30 charge includes a £10 spend in the bar. Having said all that I'd be more inclined to find a CL outside Liverpool and use the wrinkles bus pass.

Only downsides if you do decide to use the marina in my opinion are the showers are very tired and access to fresh water/ tip off and chemical disposal is not easy. 

Cheers

H


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 17, 2018)

winks said:


> Subsequent to the appeal the price for use of the parking at the marina has been increased to £30.
> 
> Still not too costly when you consider you are in the middle of a major city and inside a gated yard. Craig, the bloke who looks after the motorhome parking is the man to talk to. As I understand it, the use of the payed for parking outside the yard has been withdrawn after the appeal process was unsuccessful. Also bear in mind the new £30 charge includes a £10 spend in the bar. Having said all that I'd be more inclined to find a CL outside Liverpool and use the wrinkles bus pass.
> 
> ...



Hi winks weee canny use oor wrinkly passes from up here, they are only valid in Caledonia land 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wully (Oct 17, 2018)

What’s the price increase all about how is that supposed to fix any problem don’t know if marina is private and taking advantage of council banning parking on outside car park owned by council. It’s a great location for visiting Liverpool but I won’t be encouraging them at £30 a night but there will be people who pay it and that will set a precedent for other similar places to start taking the piss. Shame


----------



## sasquatch (Oct 17, 2018)

winks said:


> Subsequent to the appeal the price for use of the parking at the marina has been increased to £30.
> 
> Still not too costly when you consider you are in the middle of a major city and inside a gated yard. Craig, the bloke who looks after the motorhome parking is the man to talk to. As I understand it, the use of the payed for parking outside the yard has been withdrawn after the appeal process was unsuccessful. Also bear in mind the new £30 charge includes a £10 spend in the bar. Having said all that I'd be more inclined to find a CL outside Liverpool and use the wrinkles bus pass.
> 
> ...


This site is £15 per night and the train to Liverpool is near,and you can use your bus pass on ALL Merseyrail trains. The Railway pub is also near serving food.
Parkfield Farm Fishery Meols, Wirral, England, United Kingdom, CH47 8XT	0151 632 3519


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 17, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> What’s the price increase all about how is that supposed to fix any problem don’t know if marina is private and taking advantage of council banning parking on outside car park owned by council. It’s a great location for visiting Liverpool but I won’t be encouraging them at £30 a night but there will be people who pay it and that will set a precedent for other similar places to start taking the piss. Shame



Frankly there will be enough wringing their hands and complaining even at £3 a night never mind £30


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 17, 2018)

why would i want to park in Liverpool when you have snowdonia down the road....yikes, am I missing something?


----------



## peter palance (Oct 18, 2018)

*yes*



MidAgeTraveller said:


> why would i want to park in Liverpool when you have snowdonia down the road....yikes, am I missing something?



m6+ m 56+m 62+ m57 arnt u glad,pj


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 18, 2018)

winks said:


> Subsequent to the appeal the price for use of the parking at the marina has been increased to £30.
> 
> Still not too costly when you consider you are in the middle of a major city and inside a gated yard. Craig, the bloke who looks after the motorhome parking is the man to talk to. As I understand it, the use of the payed for parking outside the yard has been withdrawn after the appeal process was unsuccessful. Also bear in mind the new £30 charge includes a £10 spend in the bar. Having said all that I'd be more inclined to find a CL outside Liverpool and use the wrinkles bus pass.
> 
> ...



I’ve just called and they said it’s £15.00 per night but you do have to book in advance now.

Regards,
Del


----------



## winks (Oct 18, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> I’ve just called and they said it’s £15.00 per night but you do have to book in advance now.
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Thanks for that Del. 

I can’t remember where I read the bit about the new charges but I certainly didn’t dream it.  Could  be a side effect of going dry for October. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## alcam (Oct 18, 2018)

winks said:


> Thanks for that Del.
> 
> I can’t remember where I read the bit about the new charges but I certainly didn’t dream it.  Could  be a side effect of going dry for October. ������
> 
> ...



Sobriety is overrated


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 18, 2018)

*I will*

Drink to that !


----------

